# VA Beach Rockfish 1/19/09



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry, no pics just wanted to drop a quick report.

fished 2.25 miles off lynnhaven inlet and had gannets... thousands diving eveywhere. appartently the fish bite was on all day, we caught our limit of 18 fish, biggest was 49"s, no weight... but close to 40. todays waether is windy, not many ppl fishing. going back next weekend if the weather is good. anyone else fishing va beach?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

The reason why there probably weren't too many boats out there is because the bay season is closed. Even if you were on the ocean side, I don't know how your limit was 18 when you are only allowed two fish per person. You would have had to have 9 people on the boat. Make sure everybody reads the reg.s guys. You're lucky the man didn't get you. If I read your post right, all of those fish were illegal. Pardon me if I'm mistaken or read something wrong.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I noticed you mentioned 2.25 miles. If you are fishing stripers in the ocean right now you have to stay with in three miles of the beach, but the bay season is completely closed. You couldn't have fished 2.25 miles out of Lynnhaven and been legal.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

yep, this site hasnt changed. LOL

everything was legal guys... maybe i worded it wrong.. or maybe YOU read it wrong... shessh

if im 2 miles out, inside of 3.... how am i illegal? what made anyone think i was in the bay? it says VA BEACH... we had more than 9 people.... why so many problems?? there where tons of boats the day i caught fish, i said no boats the day i wposted the report... it was snowing and windy... LOL. ill delete my report. GOOD LUCK.... LOL

for the record, we did get checked by "the man". why would i post an illegal report??? everyone who knows ANYTHING about striper fishing KNOWS the cows are there NOW. LOL.... once again... EVERYTHING IS ALWAYS LEAGAL WITH ME, 3 posts saying im illegal... next time send a PM and ask before you spread lies hating on me for catching monster fish.. LOL

dont bother replying.. youll be wrong again


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm not going to argue with you dude. I've already said what I needed to say. Even if you took the shortest straight shot it would be 3.5 to 4 miles from Lynnhaven inlet out past Cape Henry.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

There's a reason why this dude is on my "ignore list"

Don't waste yer breath on this dude. Check his previous posts.

He knows and is right about everything.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not going to argue with him NS4D. I could talk until I was red in the face and I'd still be "wrong".


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

ilovetherock said:


> yep, this site hasnt changed. LOL
> 
> everything was legal guys... maybe i worded it wrong.. or maybe YOU read it wrong... shessh
> 
> ...


Well, he "assumed" you were fishing the Bay because YOU said that you were 2 miles outside of LYNNHAVEN, not Rudee. I could not care less where you were fishing but he simply asked a question that was begging to be asked by your own post. 

And I dont really think anyone is hating on your for catching "monster" fish because stripers are just about the easiest fish to limit out on thsi time of year. Hell, I dont even live in VA anymore but when I was home for xmas it took us all of 3 hours to get our 5 man limit. So pat yourself on the back a few more times and see if you feel better about these fish...


----------

